# Good ISP in Indore?



## anmol4all (Nov 16, 2015)

I have been using Reliance for last 3 years, and the service they are providing is totally garbage. Currently my connection is down from past 3 days and there is no response from any local engineer. Complaining on toll free no. is just a repeated message that your connection will be fixed in 24 hours. 
Its their internet plans which are forcing me to stay with them (1099 per month 4 mbps no FUP).
I really want a new connection. As i can see all other ISPs have some kind of FUP. I am OK with 1 mbps.
So, anyone else from indore who is using some other ISP and having a good time with them?


----------

